# Freeware NICHT NERVIGES Antivirenprogramm gesucht



## MICHI123 (4. Juni 2012)

Hi,
mir geht mein AVG Antivir sooo auf den Keks... das hat ständig irgendwas gefunden was kein Virus war, hat mich daran gehindert Programme auszuführen, nur weil AVG meitne es wäre ein Hack, das Programm konnte man nicht mal als Admin (!) aussschalten! 
Avira Antivir ist sogar noch schlimmer. Ständig tauchen Meldungen auf (und nein, das sind definitiv keine Viren) oder das Programm klatscht andauernd den Monitor mit Werbung voll! Das Ding ist schlimmer als jeder Virus.

Könnt ihr mir ein vernünftiges, nicht nervigen Antivirenprogramm was es als Freeware gibt, empfehlen?
Gruß,
Michi


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. Juni 2012)

Microsoft Security Essentials ist absolut unaufdringlich, bietet aber auch für Freeware-Verhältnisse nicht unbedingt die beste Sicherheit.


----------



## MICHI123 (4. Juni 2012)

hmmmmmm, okay... 
Lustig auch dass da eine strahlende Person auf dem Banner ist =D Was hat Antivir mit dem Typen zu tun =D

Btw, der gute Mensch in deinem Avatar ist leider heute gestorben  Sein Lied hat schon, und wird noch lange als Klingelton für mein Handy hochgehalten werden


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2012)

Also, kostenlos, das muss halt auch idR irgendwie ein wenig finanziert werden - daher nehme ich Avast. Die Werbung beim booten geht ja wieder weg, und alle paar Wochen mal ein PopUp mit Hinweis auf eine neue Vollversion find ICH jetzt auch nicht so tragisch


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. Juni 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> hmmmmmm, okay... )



Ich kann dir ja mal erzählen, wie die Situation bei mir ist:
Vor Jahren hatte ich mal die Antivirensoftware von GDATA (kostenpflichtig), die ich aber furchtbar träge und aufdringlich fand. Dann bin ich irgendwann zu Avira (kostenlos) gewechselt, weil mir das oft empfohlen worden war. Nach einiger Zeit ging mir da aber die Werbung auf den Sack, weshalb ich MSE installiert habe. MSE macht im Prinzip alles genau richtig - bis auf das, was es eigentlich tun soll, meinen Rechner schützen.  Ich habe ich mir jetzt vorgenommen, AVG und Kaspersky auszuprobieren, wenn ich mal die Zeit finde, aber bis dahin muss MSE erstmal reichen...

Seit ich wieder einen leistungsfähigen PC habe, nutze ich außerdem für die zwielichtigen Bereiche des Internets Ubuntu in einer VM.



MICHI123 schrieb:


> Btw, der gute Mensch in deinem Avatar ist leider heute gestorben  Sein Lied hat schon, und wird noch lange als Klingelton für mein Handy hochgehalten werden


Ich weiß.  Sein Tod ist der Grund, dass ich vorübergehend meinen Avatar geändert habe.


----------



## noxious (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte Kaspersky aus der Computerblöd. War immer elend langsam....
Dann bin ich (von Win XP) auf Win7 umgestiegen (inkl. SSD) und hab nurnoch MSE installiert. (Ob es ohne Win7 und die SSD anders wäre kann ich hier nicht vergleichen.)



TrinityBlade schrieb:


> zwielichtigen Bereiche des Internets.


 Denen gehe ich aus dem Weg


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2012)

noxious schrieb:


> TrinityBlade schrieb:
> 
> 
> > zwielichtigen Bereiche des Internets
> ...


 Du hörst hier auf? ^^ Schade, mach es gut...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. Juni 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Microsoft Security Essentials ist absolut unaufdringlich, bietet aber auch für Freeware-Verhältnisse nicht unbedingt die beste Sicherheit.


 Echt? hatte bisher noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit den MSE gemacht.


----------

